# Questions on Reserve/Auxiliary P.O.s



## Jason4384 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello everyone, I just discovered this website and I am finding it to be incredibly helpful. I was wondering if anyone could explain to me how one would go about becoming a Reserve/Auxilary Officer. I have asked numerous Police Officers as well as Police Chiefs and I have gotten a different answer each time. Some of them tell me you have to take the C.S. Exam and score in the top 25 and that is how they take candidates. Others tell me you have to go and talk to the Chief. Some clarification on this matter would be very helpful, Thanks.


----------



## COto50 (Sep 30, 2007)

You do not have to take the CS exam to become a special/reserve. You have to find a town that hires them and fill out an application. You will then have to go through the Reserve academy. Your best bet is to go to your locar department and ask if they hire specials/reserves.


----------



## MPDReserve (Jan 14, 2007)

Check with PDs you are interested in and see if they hire auxiliarys or specials. If they do, I believe your just apply for it and go from there. In CS towns, reserves are hired through CS.


----------

